# unexpected canter



## Barngirl (6 February 2017)

Hello Everybody,

I would be grateful for some views and advice about how "normal" my little experience was, and how to steady my feeling of being "slightly troubled".

Long story short - I joined a group lesson (first time) because I couldn't fit in my private that week. They put me on the most forward going horse because (I think) I would have held up the lesson trying to make one of the less forward going go!

When we got to cantering (which I have not done a huge amount of but some) we agreed I would give it a miss and trot to the back of the line but I gave the horse the wrong aids apparently (and/or he was doing what he normally does at that point) and we cantered anyway. Fortunately I heard what the instructor was saying - sit up, heels down, hands down and managed to stay on.

I can't say that I was really scared - not huge debilitating adrenalin kick scared, but I do, 2 days later, still feel troubled by it.

I share a different pony one day a week at the same stables, a totally solid one, and I am hoping all will be well with him when I go.

Just some views and advice would be hugely appreciated.

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shay (6 February 2017)

I think a lot of people have their first canter by mistake - its natural to be apprehensive about a first canter which tends to make you hunch forward which in turn makes it harder for the pony to strike off - so they don't.  If you are not expecting it then you are not hunched.  I know my first canter on a riding school pony was entirely unplanned (so was the jump we did too!).  Well over 40 (ahem..) years on I still recall it - not with fear really.  But more with surprise!

It is most likely that your pony just did what he would normally do.  Everyone else canters to the rear of the ride so he did too.  But do speak to your instructor and tell them that you are slightly bothered by the experience.  It might be worth having some lessons on the lunge so you can gain confidence with the movement before picking up the reins again.

You'll get there!


----------



## Barngirl (6 February 2017)

Thank you Shay for replying - it helped a lot.

And just in time as I was on my way out to be with my share pony, and it made me feel much better, and I had a lovely time with him!


----------



## Shay (7 February 2017)

Good - well done.  Sometimes the best things happen when we don't plan for them to.  I'm glad you had a good day.


----------



## Fiona (7 February 2017)

I can't remember my own 'first canter' but from observing the little ones at pony club I can testify that quite often their first canter is not expected...  ie the pony canters a few strides after a crosspole jump, or after the pony in front or even when the kids are doing mounted games...

Any mostly afterwards they are delighted with themselves, even though they may have been quite fearful of 'scary canter' beforehand..

So I think by accident is quite a good way to do it actually.

Fiona


----------



## Lintel (8 February 2017)

You will love it soon. Give it time


----------



## Barngirl (8 February 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## MissTyc (8 February 2017)

I can only echo what everyone has said, that the first canter is often unplanned ... You stayed on! Actually, the canter is easier to sit than the trot. Perhaps it's time to plan a few more canters during your private lesson


----------



## shirl62 (9 February 2017)

Hope that my first canter will be a pleasant surprise...Its quite hard work on old bones ( me, not the horse ) trotting on a big bouncy cob with wee short legs ( my legs ha ha ) I still have vivid memories of being on an Icelandic about 50 years ago cantering in the Pentlands in Scotland when the horse tripped over a boulder and I went flying off and to add insult to injury his hoof caught me in the forehead knocking me out. I remember coming to and thinking ''oh I have fallen off'' with blood pouring down my face...That was the last time I cantered. Since then I have only done the odd walk, trot . I have just started lessons and learning the right way...Goodness its hard work, but loving it..

Shirl


----------



## EJR (15 February 2017)

Yes it is perfectly normal especially with a school horse. The horse is probably part of several lessons a week and has predicted what you were going to do ie canter as that is what usually happens.

When things happen where we feel out of control it's normal to feel a little shook up by it.  As others have said maybe try a few canters in your normal lesson when you feel ready, the feeling will pass&#128522;


----------

